

Ask HN: Why am I unable to delete my submissions after a period of time? - workerdee

Does anyone know the reasoning behind this?
======
hobs
Just like most things on HN, once you have submitted it (either comment or
article) it becomes the record. You have a limited time to edit things, but
after some time you could go back and "rewrite" the conversation, this type of
thing prevents that.

------
anc84
Deleting content disrupts conversation, see eg [deleted] on Reddit where
people can delete their posts anytime.

~~~
cJ0th
yeah, but if you could delete a post that received 0 upvotes [i.e. nobody
values it] and not a single comment then deleting it wouldn't annoy anybody.

------
DanBC
Some people game the system.

Allowing people to delete and resubmit articles is another opportunity for
people to game the system.

~~~
milankragujevic
I used to do that before, not knowing that it's against the rules. I don't do
that anymore.

~~~
dang
Thank you!

------
masters3d
Think of it like sending an email. You can't edit it once you send it.

